# for HerGreyness....



## User38 (Jul 9, 2010)

I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 





 We are with you in heart! So sorry for your sorrow - I did cry. You are right... there is NO replacing relationships with things. My husband too is my very best friend.
A big hug!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness...dear I am so sorry for your loss.

There really are no words that I can offer, but I will be thinking of you and your entire family and sending you strength and support.  Please know you can always lean on us here, we're all here for you!


----------



## Modmom (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hergreyness>>> I'm so sorry about the loss of your husband.  How long have you two been married?  I hope you're surrounded by huge support.  Hugs to you


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane. My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
Oh my, I don't know you as well as some of the other ladies but if you need a stranger to talk to to keep you from going insane I will gladly sit here all night and have lovely conversations with you. 

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## yazerella (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness - I'm so so sorry for your loss.. Big hugs are being sent your way. Like a couple of people have said - we're all here for you here.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2010)

HerGreyness  - I am so so sorry for your loss.  Sending you love and strength.


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm so sorry to hear your loss, HerGreyness. My heart sank and the tears started coming when I read your post. Cannot imagine what you've been going through. Nothing is more important than our loved ones. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## highheels (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
I am so sorry to hear this!!  How absolutely awful for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thinking of you and your families - (((HUGS))).


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
I am sorry to about your loss HerGreyness. Specktra wonderful community and I know we all send out well wishes for you and your family. Please keep us updated and do come and chat. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I am so sorry to hear about your loss HerGreyness! I send you all the strenght, love and comfort to heal you.


----------



## stv578 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness...

I am so very very sorry for your loss.  As others have already said, it is heart wrenching to hear of the loss of a loved one.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane. My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
Oh how awful for you!  We are all here for you, when you need us.  Sending you hugs and prayers.....


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness, I am so very sorry for your loss. Please know that my thoughts are with you at this time. God bless you.


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

My condolences to you HerGreyness.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I am so, so sorry to hear that, HerGreyness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My thoughts are with you.


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane. My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
I am so sorry to hear this! My thoughts are with you


----------



## marajode (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness,
I know you don't know me, but I do feel I know you just from reading your posts here.  
I am so sorry. I can not imagine what you must be going through. I wish you all the strength in the world.  If I had the right words, I would give them here.


----------



## Nicque (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane. My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
 My heart goes out to you. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts & prayers are with you.


----------



## Sass (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness, I am so sorry for your loss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my thoughts are with you. if you need shoulders to cry on or share, we are here for you.


----------



## liba (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness...

I haven't been an active poster here for very long, but you always stood out to me as one of the smartest, savviest and most talented people here, as well as one of the wisest. 

You are a strong woman and you will know what you need to do now and into the future, but we are all here for you whenever you want to reach out!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness I am so sorry for your loss. As everyone have said we are here for you! Hugs and kisses!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane. My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 





 I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers! Lots of hugs for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 My condolences to you!


----------



## cherryice (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
I'm so very sorry to hear this.  I will keep you in my prayers, HerGreyness.  Take good care of yourself.  ((Hugs))


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hergreyness, a big hug to you. I am so very sorry for your loss. That is so sad. We just never know how much time we have left with our loved ones. My father had a massive heart attack at 46 and he lived another 4 years and passed at age 50. I'm almost 48 and it just seems so unreal because at the time I didn't realize how young that was. 

Oh Sweetie, my heart goes out to you. Losing a spouse is a whole different thing. I can't imagine losing my hubby of 23 years. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you know that you have so much support here on specktra. We have such caring and compassionate lovelies. Please feel free to use our shoulder anytime.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
I got home just a short while ago and just turned on the computer. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I know my words can't help much but we're all thinking about you and here for you!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane. My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
Oh my God,that is terrible.I love my husband,and I can't imagine being without him either.My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
HerGreyness, please accept my condolences. I am very sorry to hear that your husband has passed away. You'll be in my thought's and prayers. May God be your strength at this sad time.

Sending you and your family lots of love and hugs.

Take Care x


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Her Greyness, I am so sorry to hear about your husband! Reading that was such a horrible shock, and I can't believe you have to go through that. I can't imagine how painful it must be for you. I hope you will accept my deepest condolences and know that you are in my prayers!!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness- My heart and condolences go out to you at this difficult time, we are all here for you my dear!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Hergreyness : I have lost a loved one few years back too. I understand the pain...Hug hug to you.

I believe you are a strong woman & will brave through it and move on very soon


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
I am so sorry for your loss, I have no words other than be strong, and know that time heals pain in the comfort of your family and friends. We are here for your girl! I wish I could give you the biggest hug right now.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jul 10, 2010)

Hergreyness I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine what you're going through right now but please stay strong, you & your family will be in my thoughts. And please know we are all here for you. *hugs*


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane. My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 

I am SO sorry to hear about your loss HerGreyness
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your post brings tears to my eyes, I am so sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully you have friends and family to help you through this tough time.  You are right to keep moving on, but it is okay to cry too.  Stay strong and please let us know if there is anything we can do here to make things easier for you.


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

I'm still in shock with the news from HerGreynes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm totally heartbroken. 

I think we should have a condolences thread for her. Maybe one of our awesome moderators could fix it up? As she said, make up it's the last thing in her mind now and maybe this way she could read all the supporting posts from here in just one single thread. This one it's growing up like crazy and it's tough to keep up. I also think she totally deserves this, as she's been the greatest here and with us all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just remember, not long ago, she delayed posting some swatches for us, as she was going out with his hubby. I'm heartbroken and barely believing this has happened.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweetie I am so sorry to hear what has happened to your husband.  It is a truely tragic thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However i hope that with the help of your friends and family you will be able to get through this, and all us guys on Specktra are thinking of you also at this difficult time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know there are no words that can make you feel better right now - but just remember we ar thinking of you.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
HerGreyness I am so very sorry for your loss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through.  I am sending nothing but love and lots of prayers your way during this difficult time.  Please know that if you anything or just a thread started to talk about what is going on. We are all here for you.  Much love to you.


----------



## Lambie_mac (Jul 10, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your husband, best friend, companion, as well HerGreyness. My deepest condolences to you love. My heart truly goes out to you. There are no other words.

 Praying for you at this time. **huge hugs**

~Denise


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 10, 2010)

HerGreyness,

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'll be sending you and your loved ones support, strength and love in this sad time.

Please know that your Specktra family will be here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 10, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. May you gather the strength to make it through these long days with the love and comfort of your family.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

HerGreyness, so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 10, 2010)

HerGreyness, I'm so so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## spunky (Jul 10, 2010)

i am so, so sorry for your loss. my heart goes out to you and your loved ones at this hard time. all of us at specktra are thinking of you and are here if you need us for anything.


----------



## VIC MAC (Jul 10, 2010)

Loosing someone we love, and in the way it had happened here, is very diffucult to handle. Everytime it's like a piece of ones heart is taken away. Time does not heal, but with time we manage to cope with our loss. 

Scream if you need to, cry when you want and shout out the hurt to whomeever you want. Don't bottle it up inside. 

There is light at the end of the tunnel, you'll get there, I promise 

Gentle hugs,
Victoria


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jul 10, 2010)

Double post - please delete! Thanks!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: MAC - In the Groove Discussion*

Oh HerGreyness I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my dad in January in the same way and reading this bought tears to my eyes. May your husband rest in peace and you be strong - time will help you feel a little better about it all. 

This really puts things in perspective. Some of us are obessing about Stereo Rose (or the lack thereof) but in the grand scheme of things this is just a pot of powder. Whom we love and what we are is so much more important. I have 2 Stereo Roses and I would give them both away and everything else I have to have my dad back. 

I am thinking and praying for you in this difficult time. x


----------



## lilibat (Jul 10, 2010)

How awful. I don't know what I would do without my husband. I hope you can soldier on, keeping him in your heart.

if I had an SR, i'd send it to you!


----------



## nunu (Jul 10, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sending prayers your way. If you need anything please let us know


----------



## marusia (Jul 10, 2010)

I do have a stereo rose. I'll gladly send one to you for free. I know this won't help with the pain, but I'll do what I can to help. I'm really sorry you're going through this right now and remember you do mean a lot to all of us here with your helpful information. I'm so very sorry once again and if you'd like to take me up on the offer, pm me your info hon. Everything will be free.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss hergreyness


----------



## Junkie (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I know that it may seem like the pain and heartache will never stop and that some days will be harder than others -- and you may not even want to get out of bed in the mornings - but know that many people, strangers and friends on Specktra included - love and care for you no matter what and are thinking of you constantly. 

I feel your pain - I lost my mother when I was 11 and my daughter when I was 20. No one knows the pain of loss until you've felt it yourself. I can only imagine how empty you feel losing the person you married and loved. 

We're thinking of you and praying. Many people here are willing to lend an ear for support, so never be afraid to ask someone to listen.

I hope that peace will find you and comfort you during these sad and hard times.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2010)

HerGreyness - I am so so sorry for your loss. I will have you in my prayers and I wish there are a lot of people with you right now.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 10, 2010)

Words can't express what you must be feeling - we hope that you can find strength in the support of your family and friends (including those here on Spektra), and comfort from the many memories you shared with your husband.

We're here for you - our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 10, 2010)

I am so, so deeply sorry, HerGreyness.  Please know that you will be in my thoughts in these coming days and weeks.


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 10, 2010)

Hun, I hope you already know my feelings about this. But just in case, I'm with you. You're in my thoughts an prayers. I lit a candle so you and your beloved husband can find a path in this circumstance. 

I hope you find comfort in the ideas I shared with you and lots of love everyone here is sharing with you.


----------



## User38 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have goosebumps right now.  I never imagined how sweet, kind and wonderful all you gals really are.. I am truly overwhelmed and full of gratitude to all who have written to me and expressed their condolences and giving me strength.. Today was better than yesterday, at least I got up before noon.

tomorrow I am putting his ashes out to sea which is where he wanted to be placed for all eternity.  I know he will guide me and give me the strength to carry on without him.  

And now I know too that I have a great group of online friends who are praying for me to pull through.

with much love and many many thanks to all...

ISa


----------



## makeba (Jul 10, 2010)

I am praying praying and praying for you and your families emotional recovery. Lord keep your angels around her and her loved ones and guide them through this tough time. In JESUS holy name. AMEN


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Accept my condolences to you and your family. I pray that with time, the wound heals and you're able to celebrate and remember him with warmth in your heart.

God be with you all in your time of grief.


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You're in my thoughts... sending love


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my god I just saw this thread. I am SO sorry sweetie. Don't even know what to say... I hope you're okay and you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## jpohrer (Jul 10, 2010)

I am keeping you in my prayers, and praying that all those people around you are giving you the strength to carry on right now.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I'm sending you love and prayers! I, and I'm sure everyone else on the boards, am here for and supporting you! -hugshugshugs-


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I have goosebumps right now.  I never imagined how sweet, kind and wonderful all you gals really are.. I am truly overwhelmed and full of gratitude to all who have written to me and expressed their condolences and giving me strength.. Today was better than yesterday, at least I got up before noon.

tomorrow I am putting his ashes out to sea which is where he wanted to be placed for all eternity.  *I know he will guide me and give me the strength to carry on without him.  
* 
And now I know too that I have a great group of online friends who are praying for me to pull through.

with much love and many many thanks to all...

ISa_

 
That's such a beautiful, beautiful thought. Hold on to it and you'll be fine.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss I will be praying for you and your family god bless


----------



## jungleland (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm really at loss for words, but be assured that you will be on my thoughts!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 11, 2010)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I hate to even call it a loss because I know it's so much more than that. I don't think I could have understood until I got married myself, but I don't know what I would do without my husband. He's my best friend, my everything, and I'm not sure I could carry on without him. I'm not sure what else to say, except that I will be praying for you.


----------



## lovesongx (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, stay strong and know you have many friends here if you need to talk xxx


----------



## kimmy (Jul 11, 2010)

there's nothing anyone can say to make anything better or easier, but just know we're all here for you.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 11, 2010)

words cannot express what I felt when I read your post, I'm so sorry and wanted to tell you we are all here for you. Consider Specktra your second family


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jul 12, 2010)

HerGreyness, I am so very sorry for your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My condolences go out to you and I pray that you are able to remain strong. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. We are here for you


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that we are here for you. Stay strong and don't be afraid to ask for help.


----------



## user79 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 12, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bis (Jul 12, 2010)

I am soo sorry for your loss, loosing someone you love is so hard and so unfair. 
Take all the time you need, we will always think of you.


----------



## kayley123 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just saw this, and I don't know what to say, other than I read your posts often and I feel like I know you even if you don't know me.  I am so sorry, and I hope that you feel better soon--may it get easier each day.   I wish I had something better to say, but...your Specktra family is here for you!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

I just saw this too. I'm so sorry for your loss. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2010)

This thread is just another example of how wonderful everyone is on this site.  We are like a big family looking out for one another.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hergreyness you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jul 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss. You are so brave for posting here. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello, just droppiong by to see how you're doing. Sending you lots of positive vibes and hugs.


----------



## luvsic (Jul 15, 2010)

HerGreyness,

I am so terribly sorry for your loss, this was so heartbreaking to read, and I wish you all the best. I have always appreciated your kind and thought out responses to my posts. Please, don't hesitate to post if you feel like you need to talk. We are here for you.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 16, 2010)

HerGreyness, I just saw this thread.  We don't know each other, but I'm sending you lots of strength vibes.  I can't even imagine what you are feeling. I am so sorry.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 16, 2010)

HerGreyness, many hugs prayers to you and your family. I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. I lost a friend during July 4th weekend. We're here for you!


----------



## obscuria (Jul 17, 2010)

You have my condolences and deepest sympathies. I had a boyfriend of mine pass away so I know a little of what you are going through and it's definitely one of the most heartbreaking things to have to deal with. I hope that you find the huge support that you have on this site from all of us as a source of strength for you during this difficult time and know that we are all here for you.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss and my thoughts and prayers go out to you!


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss... Only the thought of loosing my husband makes me  crazy so I can't even imagine what you're going through... I hope you find the strength to go on with your life. I'm thinking and praying for you.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm so so sorry. my boyfriend is my best friend and soul mate, erve only been together for 6 years... i can only imagine how you feel. My deepest condolences to you and your families. It will take time, but it'll eventually get better. I'm sure wherever he is he is watching you, loving you and is so proud of the strong woman he married and loves.


----------



## smashedseries (Jul 19, 2010)

Take care of yourself... And hang in there, love...
I don't really know much else to say besides... I send my love and all my prayers to you, stay strong...


----------



## Lyssah (Jul 19, 2010)

Im very sorry for your loss.
Losing someone so close makes you appeciate your relationship with everyone.
It seems as though it was a very sudden parting and I am very sorry to hear that. 
I hope you are receiving lots of support from those around you.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 19, 2010)

I may be a total stranger to you, but I am here for you any time. I mean that. 
Lots of hugs xx


----------



## katred (Jul 20, 2010)

I hadn't been in this forum in a while, so forgive the lateness of the response, but I do send my heartfelt condolences to you. I know that this must be a very difficult time, but I hope you always realise, from this message and the ones previous, that you have a place here where you can come and say what you feel, what's on your mind and be accepted and comforted. All my best to you and those close to you.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 20, 2010)

I hope you are doing okay,hugs sweetie


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_This thread is just another example of how wonderful everyone is on this site.  We are like a big family looking out for one another.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hergreyness you have been in my thoughts and prayers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yup, just one reason why i love Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HerGreyness i hope that things are getting easier with each day for you now


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 22, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jul 24, 2010)

HerGreyness, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart and my prayers go out to you- I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## User38 (Jul 24, 2010)

To all the Ladies of Specktra:

I am amazed and so overwhelmed for all your kindness and sweetness .. words of love spoken to a stranger like myself have a place in heaven and many rewards on earth..

with many hugs, and much much gratitude to each and every one of you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ISa


----------



## panther27 (Jul 24, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 25, 2010)

Ive been checking this thread everyday to see if you would update. I hope your holding up as alright as you can be... 
You and your family have been in my thoughts.


----------



## marquise (Jul 25, 2010)

HerGreyness, I am so very very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I did not get my SR.. but no matter -- I had a horrible emergency and my husband died of a massive coronary on 7/6/2010, so makeup is the last thing on my mind now.. we are all on borrowed time and here I am again, having to face the world without my best friend and companion
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I will not be working for a few weeks but I may come online to see how everyone is doing... I have to keep moving tho, or I will go insane.  My heart is breaking and the tears don't seem to stop.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I answered someone's query and did not know where to post._

 
i had no idea this happened, i'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Almus (Jul 26, 2010)

I am just new around but I have been always thanking you "as a guest" for your great work here. I am deeply sorry for your lost and I'd like to send you all the strengh and love that I can.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Jul 28, 2010)

I know its repetative but I am so very sorry to hear of your loss HerGreyness.  Your in my prayers may God help you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## MACPixie (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope your days are getting easier and that you're surrounded by love and support. My deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi HerGreyness,

I hope you are doing well.

My heart goes out to you and yours and I am sending you lots of hugs.

I think you are amazing and I'm so grateful you are on this forum where we can send you hugs when you need them.

Just ask!!

Take care of yourself and please if you need anything just ask!

Natalie


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 31, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope you are holding up OK.

Many hugs to you and yours.


----------



## moonlit (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. *hugs*


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 5, 2010)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss hun. *hugs*


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 16, 2010)

HerGreyness, 
Sad to hear about your loss; my condolences to you and your loved ones.


----------



## themakeupdrawer (Jan 15, 2011)

I just read this today and although it's been months, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm praying that God continues to bring comfort to you and your family. I really hope you're doing better. <33


----------

